# iPhone Tarantula app



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Something iPhone users might want to consider donating to
iTarantula :: All the information you need about Tarantulas on your iPhone


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

looks great all the information an illegal tarantula collector/smuggler needs in a single app.
not for me thanks


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> looks great all the information an illegal tarantula collector/smuggler needs in a single app.
> not for me thanks


I dont think it will be available on the Nokia 3210 anyways BP....


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

iPhones are for losers. :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## R Thomas (Oct 12, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> iPhones are for losers. :whistling2:


Always wondered why you had so many - this explains it all :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

R Thomas said:


> Always wondered why you had so many - this explains it all :lol2:


So many what? :gasp:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> So many what? :gasp:


was calling you a loser :whistling2:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

I like the look of the app, I'm just thinking will it class the different colour forms? I rather the iPhone than any bumberry lol :


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

blackberry's are alright, depends what you need the device for and whether you prefer touch as to candybar designs.

I cannot function with a touch screen because my massive hands! :bash: I do have an iTouch which I struggle with but it's only really for entertainment.

I might try get this app on my touch, I'd find it interesting atleast


----------



## dean.tman (Oct 31, 2010)

this is one app i will be buying  blackberry owners suck!!!


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol I have tiny one's like choclate fingers. I find surfing the net on the iPhone is super fast it just need's flash player, will donate some cash the the app makers soon.


----------



## thwarts (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm gonna check this out when i get home and actually bother to charge my Iphone up!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

dean.tman said:


> this is one app i will be buying  blackberry owners suck!!!


Well you will have to wait till everyone's donated enough money for it to be developed and then subsequently purchase it from the iphone store....


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

It sounds great in theory but I'll be a bit skeptical of how detailed the species info will be until I see the finished app.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I will stick to google, by the time I have typed in the species name on the tiny keys with my fat fingers the battery will have died and I will have thrown the ruddy thing at the wall.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I didnt think you had an iPhone Kamike?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I didnt think you had an iPhone Kamike?


Yeah but tbh I hate the ruddy thing lol

Its got its uses but I find it all to small and I get annoyed with it, I just wait till Im at home to use the tinternet and stuff.

I am a technophob lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I lost mine, going back to old skool is seriously getting on my nipplybits!
Im fingers crossed for some deals in Jan
my daughter has a blackberry, now that's for small fingers!!!
Actually looked at some android phones but they just don't cut it, from what ive seen


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a blackberry man.. well I was until my wee lad put it in my pint of Guinness..


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a BlackBerry :|


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a blackberry.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a Blackberry also, do we win something?

:hmm:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I have a Blackberry, it sucks.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Actually looked at some android phones but they just don't cut it, from what ive seen


Androids not too bad. It's quickly catching up with the iphone operating system. There's not a lot on the iphone that you can't do on the high end android phones from what I've seen. I've got the HTC Desire which, in my opinion, is a pretty good rival for the iphone. Androids well worth considering as the contracts tend to be a wee bit cheaper than the iphone ones too.


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

I think Iphone sucks B***s :lol2: I prefer my Android Xperia!!
But i dont think the app will avalable for my sony ericsson!!


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> iPhones are for losers. :whistling2:


LOL. good job I sold mine then


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Jay<3Jess said:


> LOL. good job I sold mine then


Yes, yes it is. :lol2:

I bet it's because it was crap. :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> i have a blackberry also, do we win something?
> 
> :hmm:





vivalabam said:


> yeah i have a blackberry, it sucks.



pins?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't have one, I've never bothered setting it up, the amount of time my phone resets itself it seems pointless. :lol2:


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Yes, yes it is. :lol2:
> 
> I bet it's because it was crap. :whistling2:



Haha I just got bored of it and was spending loads on apps. so now I have a BlackBerry


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Bblackberrys don't even compare to iPhones there so laggy! Anyways I have a iPhone and htc desire which is shocking the iPhone nicks the socks of the htc and my missus has the newest blackberry bold it's rubbish if u sold a iPhone for a blackberry u was either broke or dumb!


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

Sold the iPhone due to bordem, make it easier for me and an ex to be in contact. I have a iPod 4G now. I did have the iPhone 3GS. I did have HTC Wildfire and Desire (Both broke after two days). I don't have the bold. I have Torch now and to be honest, bored of it. Does everything in one, but, the lagging? I figured how to stop that as it did it with me lol.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Aww, I luffs my iphone :flrt:

(would also love to know how detailed this is!)


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

had an iPhone....hated it like ive hated all Motorola based cheap assed cr4p.....except for maybe the Commodore Amiga, lol
now got the Storm (had it for a year now) and love it.....it was laggy a little at first..but with the newest OS it flies
the only thing is that i wanted Kindle for it...but they dont support it in the UK...the Mrs has it on her Verizon Storm and its awesome when stuck in traffic in the snow, lol


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

I despise my iPhone 4. Nothing compares to the original smartphone, the Nokia 7650! VGA camera! 4Mb of user available memory! 4096 colour display!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

im sticking with my phone, i can allways find it, i have no probs typing in numbers and it comes in a stylish black


----------



## Orbiter (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a Nokia E72 (work) and the E5 (Pleasure) suit me does all the things I want to do and does not have a horrible touch screen. 

The Tarantula app seems pointless to me as I just access the Internet for my resources. :mf_dribble:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Donate for development??! I'm pretty sure that's not how software/app development works....generally even freeware software will only ask for donations once it's been released and proven as a decent product. I'm certainty not going to be sending them money on the promise that the app 'might be better and finished quicker'. That's like a Music Artist saying 'Pay for my album now, 4 months before release and I'll be able to use the money to make it better souding'. 

However, I'd be very interested in buying this kind of app. Reminds me of a cool Geology app you can get (did I just call Geology cool...oh dear god help me) which is like a Geology compendium. But yeah, just because we are all mad on our hobby doesn't mean we're going to be suckered into spending money on something that doesn't exist yet. Maybe the makers should try playing the Game Dev Story app on their iPhones to figure out how application development marketing works....

Also, people with iPhones should blatantly be jailbreaking them if they've got any sense. You can try-before-you-buy (or just not buy - depending on your ethics!) for apps (using Installous) and also get lots of other cool apps not available on the app store! Google SBSettings & MXTube for a couple of good examples. It sets your phone free from the straight jacket-like contrainsts of Apple devices!


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

i think android is easily the best on the market, its based on linux and its powered by google, what could be better! I must admit i am a bit of a hater of apple and thus iphone just as i am windows.
And Android is quickly taking the market, in the few years they've been going they've already taken nearly 10% of the market i believe. I love android, don't think id ever go back now.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I have updated the website with a detailed list of features and further screenshots.

iTarantula :: All the information you need about Tarantulas on your iPhone
iTarantula :: All the information you need about Tarantulas on your iPhone

Thanks for all the support so far! I have received many emails with lots of requests. I really that happy people are looking forward to this as much as I am as it is an exciting project!

Let me know what you think and whether you have any further suggestions.

Thanks
Craig


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Ok finally development is back on track! iPhone App due for release February 2012, Android after!

Mobile App: iTarantula for the iPhone | Facebook


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> iPhones are for losers. :whistling2:


+1.....


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I lost mine, going back to old skool is seriously getting on my nipplybits!
> Im fingers crossed for some deals in Jan
> my daughter has a blackberry, now that's for small fingers!!!
> Actually looked at some android phones but they just don't cut it, from what ive seen


Well you haven't seen much then. IPhones are good at what they do, they just don't do allot.
HTC have been making these handsets allot longer then crapple I still have my old MDA compact, the first iPhone couldn't even take video!


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

iPhones are hiss easy to use and easy to replace the screen as I found out.. lol.
The down side is apple keep upgrading firmware and fading out apps to use on older iPhones .. but it's all about money after all!!.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't get me wrong iPhones are good, just most users think that the iPhone the best thing out there.
Look forward to the Android version of this app' I would buy it on market.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

jb1962 said:


> iPhones are hiss easy to use and easy to replace the screen as I found out.. lol.
> The down side is apple keep upgrading firmware and fading out apps to use on older iPhones .. but it's all about money after all!!.


Most people would consider an update an advantage, the fact that your phone can do more and provide more. And best of all, its free!
I'm fairly sure you mean you have a first generation iPhone, that still works fine, but won't update to provide the latest features.
Out of interest what apps no longer work?

For me I think the iPhone is the best thing out there, not because its the best phone, or because it was the first phone to have "x" but because the compatibility between my computer at work, computer at home, laptop and iTouch (wife's and daughters) is great. And now with iCloud/iOS5 any app/music that I purchase is free for the whole family \o/


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Most people would consider an update an advantage, the fact that your phone can do more and provide more. And best of all, its free!
> I'm fairly sure you mean you have a first generation iPhone, that still works fine, but won't update to provide the latest features.
> Out of interest what apps no longer work?
> 
> For me I think the iPhone is the best thing out there, not because its the best phone, or because it was the first phone to have "x" but because the compatibility between my computer at work, computer at home, laptop and iTouch (wife's and daughters) is great. And now with iCloud/iOS5 any app/music that I purchase is free for the whole family \o/


See that is what apple is good at, not only have you got all those crapple (notreallycrap), products but you think you couldn't do that with any Android or Windows handsets, cloud sharing has bee around for donkys.
They make good stuff and they make you desire them.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i had an iphone for a short period, and it was great apart from one area, being a phone! reception was always a couple of bars less than anyone else in the same area on the same network...or just none existant. and until they sort out this 'minor' glitch (which according to all the reviews they havent yet) i'll stick with my BB storm


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i had an iphone for a short period, and it was great apart from one area, being a phone! reception was always a couple of bars less than anyone else in the same area on the same network...or just none existant. and until they sort out this 'minor' glitch (which according to all the reviews they havent yet) i'll stick with my BB storm


How to fix iPhone 4 signal issues with simple device, plus free bonus feature | CNET UK


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stelios said:


> How to fix iPhone 4 signal issues with simple device, plus free bonus feature | CNET UK



:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I know it's stupid but I like the ability to customise my phone to do this
VIDEO0001.mp4 video by Stelios - Photobucket


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Not getting into a this phone v that phone discussion in a thread not based on that, something for off-topic me thinks. But you might want to ask yourself what mobileme is.


----------



## r25jbh (Aug 12, 2011)

noone got a windows phone? The battery life is amazingly.........poo defo need one in your lives


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got a HTC running Android and an Ipad 2 running IOS and I must say that I much prefer Android as both an operating system and a platform for development. I really dislike how "closed system" IOS is and I'm really not a fan of the development proccess at all. 

It's quite frustrating having to develop and submit native IOS applications on an Apple system and I'm not particularly enamoured with having to develop native applications in Objective C. Yes, there are wrappers available which will allow applications to be developed in scripted/interpreted languages - HTML5 for example (which admittedly does make AJAX calls reasonably easy) but the applications simply don't respond as per natively developed titles.

Having to pay the best part of £100 to actually submit your application for distribution is just the icing on the cake for me.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

is it on android ?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> is it on android ?





MaximusMeridus said:


> Ok finally development is back on track! iPhone App due for release February 2012,Android after!
> 
> Mobile App: iTarantula for the iPhone | Facebook


1. The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 5 characters.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Very excited! We're weeks away from Launch of the iTarantula App for the iPhone. Developers have nearly finished it.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

*Icon design for iTarantula App*

With the launch just weeks away. We need help from you guys. We need someone to come up with a great iPhone App icon design. The chosen one will get the iTarantula App for free and name credits mentioned within the App.

Entries in by 10th February 2012.

Happy designing 

P.S. The App will be demonstrated at the BTS Lectures on the 18th February 2012, Bristol, UK, see here
http://thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?7423-BTS-Lectures-amp-Dinner-2012

Book here: https://shop.thebts.co.uk


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

P.S. Email entries to info AT itarantula.mobi




MaximusMeridus said:


> With the launch just weeks away. We need help from you guys. We need someone to come up with a great iPhone App icon design. The chosen one will get the iTarantula App for free and name credits mentioned within the App.
> 
> Entries in by 10th February 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

First of all how much is this going to cost? Because if I remember correctly to get an app on the apple store you need a developer license at £50 or £100 can not remember which. 
If the developers do not know Cocoa then I would not even touch it. Due to been former Programmer I know Apple Apps can be easier than people make out. It depends what API's you've used. 

Android is free, but then again it is Google. Same goes for RIM (BlackBerry). They mainly use PHP so will take a matter of 2 seconds to put together. 

Judging on the screenshot. I'd advise removing the 'Go' buttom and have the keyboard allow the user to press enter (making the app load a lot faster and a lot cleaner). Place the copyright at the bottom, it's the way it works in developers world. 

I'd also redesign your website due to the fact it doesn't match your device. Either way, I'd be happy to use it providing it is free (I do not pay for information type apps)


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Hi there, 

I'm not sure what angle you are coming from. Knowing a little programming is only a small part of building an App. The App has been developed by experts in London but you are never going to please anyone. Not aiming for a Noble prize!  Please understand it is expensive and time consuming both to not only develop but aggregate data/photos. 

For this reason the App will cost a few $ as it is a vertical market unlike a social media app which relies on brand building to support it's advertising campaign and gaming that can have low margins due to wide audience.

Android is on the cards next, no plans for doomberry..

There is no "go" button anymore and the App has changes significantly but do not have sufficient time for updating website as we all have day jobs!

Spending a few quid on an App is pittance compared to a spiderling and a small price to pay for the hard work and expertise behind it.

Thanks





A7X said:


> First of all how much is this going to cost? Because if I remember correctly to get an app on the apple store you need a developer license at £50 or £100 can not remember which.
> If the developers do not know Cocoa then I would not even touch it. Due to been former Programmer I know Apple Apps can be easier than people make out. It depends what API's you've used.
> 
> Android is free, but then again it is Google. Same goes for RIM (BlackBerry). They mainly use PHP so will take a matter of 2 seconds to put together.
> ...


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

Okay, well if a professional company in London is doing it for you then you must be spending fair few pounds. Cocoa is not a hard language to learn and you do only need a little knowledge to code a iPhone application. 

I understand you've added all information etc. But I do not pay for applications I do not really need. I just looked at the topic and thought I'd say somethings to help a little from someone who has been in the industry for a long time. People may wish to pay for the application. That is their choice but I don't really use my iPhone for applications - I only have a few such as eBay  

I do not use Android nor BlackBerry anymore. However do have access to both. But I have programmed for all 3 interfaces and the only issue I have had is Apple. So Android will not be much of an issue for you  

Good luck with it.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Well, it seems you have much knowledge so why don't you contribute where we really need help now on the Android platform, I suggest you contact me on info AT itarantula.mobi 

Thanks



A7X said:


> Okay, well if a professional company in London is doing it for you then you must be spending fair few pounds. Cocoa is not a hard language to learn and you do only need a little knowledge to code a iPhone application.
> 
> I understand you've added all information etc. But I do not pay for applications I do not really need. I just looked at the topic and thought I'd say somethings to help a little from someone who has been in the industry for a long time. People may wish to pay for the application. That is their choice but I don't really use my iPhone for applications - I only have a few such as eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

MaximusMeridus said:


> Well, it seems you have much knowledge so why don't you contribute where we really need help now on the Android platform, I suggest you contact me on info AT itarantula.mobi
> 
> Thanks


It depends what you need help with and how much time you will need from me. I work most the time, due to working for G4S in the day then the doors at night. So I don't really have time for much. So send me a PM explaining more information on what your wanting then we will see.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

HTC are the one and only phone


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh phones I just bought a new one for £12 does the job for me.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone remember the days when a phone was a phone? Text, photos, internet & now bloody apps - I spend more time searching for the app I want than using said app.
What happened to the 3 day week, go to work on an egg &, my personal favourite that EVERYONE forgot, the customer is always right?


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

spidersnake said:


> Does anyone remember the days when a phone was a phone? Text, photos, internet & now bloody apps - I spend more time searching for the app I want than using said app.
> What happened to the 3 day week, go to work on an egg &, my personal favourite that EVERYONE forgot, the customer is always right?


U no it brig back my first phone like 16 years ago just about had a phonebook for 10 numbers and one or two ringtones those were the days 

Still need this app on android tho


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

MaximusMeridus said:


> With the launch just weeks away. We need help from you guys. We need someone to come up with a great iPhone App icon design. The chosen one will get the iTarantula App for free and name credits mentioned within the App.
> 
> Entries in by 10th February 2012.
> 
> ...


IF there was a reasonable return for creating a logo I'd do it (I have the ill/ps templates), but your deadline doesnt allow for a well thought out design, nor does the return encourage. Shame really.

I am looking forward to seeing how this progresses, how informative and accurate it is, how easy it is to to input and how easily it connects with social media/forums/contacts etc. I believe with apps the cost factor dictates whether I purchase or not, so the 69p fee is easily cast aside, c£2 gets a lot more consideration and anything reaching £5 has to be seriously good before I'd consider buying. The problem with a comprehensive app is justifying the cost against how much of it you'd actually use. With this app you may offer 800+ species, and yet if my collection only amounts to Poecilotheria then its worth would be valued on that portion of your app.

Interesting to see it. I hope it does well, and wish you the best.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I think its a load of guff, what is the point?


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> IF there was a reasonable return for creating a logo I'd do it (I have the ill/ps templates), but your deadline doesnt allow for a well thought out design, nor does the return encourage. Shame really.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing how this progresses, how informative and accurate it is, how easy it is to to input and how easily it connects with social media/forums/contacts etc. I believe with apps the cost factor dictates whether I purchase or not, so the 69p fee is easily cast aside, c£2 gets a lot more consideration and anything reaching £5 has to be seriously good before I'd consider buying. The problem with a comprehensive app is justifying the cost against how much of it you'd actually use. With this app you may offer 800+ species, and yet if my collection only amounts to Poecilotheria then its worth would be valued on that portion of your app.
> 
> Interesting to see it. I hope it does well, and wish you the best.


You've just put all my words into clear English. The guy messaged asking for help with the android version. I'm more than willing but not for free. As far as I am concerned it is an insult to ask a professional programmer to do a job for free. But then I was told I should understand because I'd not be willing to pay. I have never once stated that. It's due to the information involved is the answer to myself paying or not.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Will there be a Android one?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Could have read the Q&A's 



> *Will you support Android?* Of course right after we launch an iPad version, we will be straight down and dirty with Android code. We realise there is a growing Android community out there so won't be long after iPhone users have given their valuable feedback.


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone know when it's actually gonna come out? Cos I've saved my last iTunes money from christmas


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

at this rate i dont think it is or will lol


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

It seems to be taking its time! I've just downloaded a snake app for 69p. Gt some good basic info on there. I fear if the BTS are involved with this app, it will come with a high price tag.


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

I've decided to spend my remaining credit on bridge to 10 k  I'll get some new credit when i need it lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Spiderstock said:


> It seems to be taking its time! I've just downloaded a snake app for 69p. Gt some good basic info on there. I fear if the BTS are involved with this app, it will come with a high price tag.


Why will having the BTS involved make the price high? And, where does it say they are involved?

The date of arrival has obviously passed, by 2 & 1/2 months. Was it shown at the lectures? Was a logo chosen? How is development coming along? Is there a guide to pricing?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe Im old fashioned but all this effort in a iphone app which will show you so much information about different species of spider for what, a hand full of people who own iphones or at a later date other smart phones, seems like a lot of work for a small number of people. To me it would make more sense to put that information in a book that everyone can enjoy without that additional cost of a smart phone, phone contract etc, and you could reach a much wider range of invert keepers young and old and at the same time be filling the void of a good english book on the subject which we are missing.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I have the app already

It's called Google


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i have a similar thing on BETA test for British spiders, it keys out using shape and position of eyes, leg section length, relation to body, abdomen shape etc (about 50 questions in total, quite a few only answerable with a scope) and then takes it down to genus and the choices of species within the genus that fall within the category.
the base code is open source, so i am looking into implementing it into Ts...but dont hold your breath! :lol2:

PS...this is only windows and linux based at the moment


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

In case you hadn't heard, the iTarantula iPhone App has been released.
www.facebook.com/www.itarantula.mobi


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

*Oops*

Oops wrong thread I could of sworn it said itarantula app not "what phone do you have " lol , anyway it's also coming out on the iPad soon yay


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Latest update now on App store!
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/itarantula/id630537015

- Critical Bug fix with Scrolling more than a full screen of My Spiders
- Changed maps to hybrid

A lot more updates coming next weekend

We need your support - Please leave rating and a short review on the App store link above by clicking Reviews and Write Review

Thanks for your support!


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Hey Guys, iTarantula for Android finally launched 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.itarantula.itarantula


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

I just found this for proper smartphones, looks great for those of us that have trouble keeping up with who's been fed and shed

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai_DrozdenkoRoman.FF_Tarantulas_Free_1_0

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Android version of iTarantula has been launched. Has some great new features coming to iPhone soon that include logging with photos, types of logs and much more, we will have 160 species by end of next week and continually building upon this.

- Author catalogue filter
- Photos on logs
- Last Moult/Fed on My Spider logs
- Date Acquired on My Spider
- Unknown gender
- Share My Spiders screenshot on your Facebook wall
And many more.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.itarantula.itarantula






twistedvegan said:


> I just found this for proper smartphones, looks great for those of us that have trouble keeping up with who's been fed and shed
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai_DrozdenkoRoman.FF_Tarantulas_Free_1_0
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

Might have to try that then cause the other one's a bit crap. Hope it's worth the money. Would be nice to have a trial version first before spending that much on an app

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have just downloaded the ipad version and even though I am new to t's I find it basic and incomplete - bit disapointing really


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

We don't have an iPad version... We only have an iPhone version, that doesn't stop you from installing iPhone apps on the iPad. As we've said so many times, our database is growing and will have another 90 species by end of next week. This involves a lot more work than meets the eye, but in time over the next few months, we hope it will be the largest set of Tarantula species on digital or print. 

This most important feature of this app is the ability to log events on your species which will eventually port iPad and Android through the cloud.

Be patient and keep your eyes peeled!



sharpstrain said:


> I have just downloaded the ipad version and even though I am new to t's I find it basic and incomplete - bit disapointing really


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

8and6 said:


> i had an iphone for a short period, and it was great apart from one area, being a phone! reception was always a couple of bars less than anyone else in the same area on the same network...or just none existant. and until they sort out this 'minor' glitch (which according to all the reviews they havent yet) i'll stick with my BB storm


I had one till apple updated the chip and I couldn't use the appstore .
So I moved over to android with galaxy nexus and don't regret it at all.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

I too have a Samsung Note 2 - works beautifully. It always baffles me why people hate to spend money on Apps yet want great products.. We all need to earn a living like you. I could so easily charge £10/20 like some Apps, but think £2.49/$3.99 is incredibly reasonable for the price of a beer! or a magazine with unlimited updates.

If it sold to millions then of course we could sell it for £0.69 but as its a vertical market then we have to charge more, but its by no means a lucrative business, all funds go straight back into R & D for the love of the hobby. 



twistedvegan said:


> Might have to try that then cause the other one's a bit crap. Hope it's worth the money. Would be nice to have a trial version first before spending that much on an app
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

MaximusMeridus said:


> We don't have an iPad version... We only have an iPhone version, that doesn't stop you from installing iPhone apps on the iPad. As we've said so many times, our database is growing and will have another 90 species by end of next week. This involves a lot more work than meets the eye, but in time over the next few months, we hope it will be the largest set of Tarantula species on digital or print.
> 
> This most important feature of this app is the ability to log events on your species which will eventually port iPad and Android through the cloud.
> 
> Be patient and keep your eyes peeled!


 
OK - I have a version on my Ipad and surely it is up to me what the most important feature is. In terms of patient I think that perhaps you should have been patient before launching it and should have waited until it reptresented at least value for money

Thanks for you high levels of customer service though


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

*costs*

I don't mind paying a tenner for an app if it's well made and works. But there's an awful lot of crap on android and you only get 15 mins till the refund option expires that's why trial versions are so important. Any developer with confidence in their app will put out a free trial version cause they know if it does what it says on the tin people will buy the full version.

Loving itarantula so far. lots of nice detail and great to be able to have instant access to basic care info.

The myspiders section needs work tho. Would be nice to be able to see feeding info for all the spiders on the same page rather than having to go into each one to see who's due a feed.

The log details on the other app that has a free version are infinitely better. As far as I can see with itarantula you have to click on the individual spider then oqpen the diary to see the feeding logs.

Won't refund for now cause it's worth it for info but would be nice to be able to use it for logs too


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Well we can't keep everyone happy I'm afraid, the majority of people have been immensely happy, with the product and are supportive of what we are trying to achieve. We are not a business in the conventional sense, we are individuals with 20 year experience in the hobby, investing our own money and expertise in this to support the hobby.

We cannot wait until the product is perfect or meets everyones standards as we like any developer need to try and get some of the revenue back to put back into further developing the database and App. Unless we received a donation to cover it, it has to come back to what you give us, just plain economics.

If you aren't happy, you are entitled to uninstall the app and then request iTunes give you a refund 



sharpstrain said:


> OK - I have a version on my Ipad and surely it is up to me what the most important feature is. In terms of patient I think that perhaps you should have been patient before launching it and should have waited until it reptresented at least value for money
> 
> Thanks for you high levels of customer service though


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

It's not very well made for android. The menu button does nothing. There are no settings at all and it took longer than 15 mins to download so no refund available. Will be buying the other app as this one is poor quality and not much use for anything other than basic info that you can get from Google. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Are you talking about our iTarantula App? We don't have a menu button, you only have 5 tabs along the top.. What settings would you want? We have had many saying they love this so I don't know what version you have.



twistedvegan said:


> It's not very well made for android. The menu button does nothing. There are no settings at all and it took longer than 15 mins to download so no refund available. Will be buying the other app as this one is poor quality and not much use for anything other than basic info that you can get from Google.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

MaximusMeridus said:


> Well we can't keep everyone happy I'm afraid, the majority of people have been immensely happy, with the product and are supportive of what we are trying to achieve. We are not a business in the conventional sense, we are individuals with 20 year experience in the hobby, investing our own money and expertise in this to support the hobby.
> 
> We cannot wait until the product is perfect or meets everyones standards as we like any developer need to try and get some of the revenue back to put back into further developing the database and App. Unless we received a donation to cover it, it has to come back to what you give us, just plain economics.
> 
> If you aren't happy, you are entitled to uninstall the app and then request iTunes give you a refund


The majority of people probably havent given feedback to be honest. I know I wouldnt give feedback to you again as you basically told me I was wrong. Obviously I support what you are trying to do, otherwise I wouldnt download it, however I dont think you have done it well. 

I will keep the app and see if you can wow me with all the great future content you are promising


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Actually we've received an enormous amount of feedback(over 150 emails), suggesting functionality, species and being constructive, which we have encouraged.

We've encouraged everyone on Facebook to continually suggest functionality, much of which we are going to implement but it comes back down to cost, we have to be realistic, changes cannot be implemented without available funds, having spent a great deal on the App already, I cannot afford to pump at break neck speed due to limited return.

My suggestion is that you visit our Facebook wall(see below), constructively suggest features and we'll consider these in the schedule.

That's the best we can do. 



sharpstrain said:


> The majority of people probably havent given feedback to be honest. I know I wouldnt give feedback to you again as you basically told me I was wrong. Obviously I support what you are trying to do, otherwise I wouldnt download it, however I dont think you have done it well.
> 
> I will keep the app and see if you can wow me with all the great future content you are promising


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

MaximusMeridus said:


> Actually we've received an enormous amount of feedback(over 150 emails), suggesting functionality, species and being constructive, which we have encouraged.
> 
> We've encouraged everyone on Facebook to continually suggest functionality, much of which we are going to implement but it comes back down to cost, we have to be realistic, changes cannot be implemented without available funds, having spent a great deal on the App already, I cannot afford to pump at break neck speed due to limited return.
> 
> ...


 
I am not overly keen on continued communication to be honest


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

I see by your other posts that you haven't ever owned a Tarantula. To be frank I think you need to change your attitude and be a little more respectful to those with experience, especially if you are going to our BTS show on sunday.



sharpstrain said:


> I am not overly keen on continued communication to be honest


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

If it had some usable functionality then it would be worth buying. The ability to configure what is shown on the myspiders screen would be a good start.

There are thousands of basic database apps like this one for android and they're all free.

This kind of app might go down well with apple users who are happy to pay something for nothing but android users expect more.

If you had the database stored on a server so people didn


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Now that's better. Thanks for your feedback, some of these features are already in the pipeline over the next few weeks.

Keep up to date on our Facebook page below.

Thanks again and good luck with your first Tarantula.



twistedvegan said:


> If it had some usable functionality then it would be worth buying. The ability to configure what is shown on the myspiders screen would be a good start.
> 
> There are thousands of basic database apps like this one for android and they're all free.
> 
> ...


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

Where is the usefulness in an app that gives you the same info that you can find on any website buy charges you £2.50 for it?

Really annoyed at being duped by the hype in the advert for what is just another crappy database app that is so badly designed you can't even get a refund cause you have to download the whole database onto your phone!


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess I just hoped for more for that price. If you can make the log function more useable then it'll be a valuable tool for anyone with more than 3 tarantulas to keep track of.

Would be nice to have it optimised for android too as all android apps make full use of the menu button and allow users to configure apps to their own preferences. That is why android has left iphone in the dust because everyone's an individual. 

Most experienced tarantula keepers have probably spent lots of time already reading about all the species listed but it is useful to have a quick reference. The main thing I bought it for is the log which seems to have been added on as an after thought and is too fiddly to be useable and has the important info like most recent feeding buried deep rather than on the first page.

The option to add to the database would be good too as there is more being learned about species all the time. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

MaximusMeridus said:


> I see by your other posts that you haven't ever owned a Tarantula. To be frank I think you need to change your attitude and be a little more respectful to those with experience, especially if you are going to our BTS show on sunday.


 
I think that you should be more respectful to your customers. The fact that I am inexperienced and find your app basic and limited speaks volumes about the app itself.

I dont like your tone and attitude and think it is a shame that you take such and arrogant stance in response to genuine criticism. 

In terms of Sunday is your comment some kind of veiled threat, I will happily introduce myself - it still wont increase the quality of your product


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Charming.. no threat intended, it was more a case of being nice to people who are giving their valuable time to make this hobby richer. This is a forum to discuss not defame. Genuine criticism would have been a bit more constructive instead of being so harsh, I don't see the point in being so hard when you could actually help make this a better product and list required features, we are only human.

Lets leave it there and blame the internet for losing this in translation. ok peace? and have a great time on sunday 




sharpstrain said:


> I think that you should be more respectful to your customers. The fact that I am inexperienced and find your app basic and limited speaks volumes about the app itself.
> 
> I dont like your tone and attitude and think it is a shame that you take such and arrogant stance in response to genuine criticism.
> 
> In terms of Sunday is your comment some kind of veiled threat, I will happily introduce myself - it still wont increase the quality of your product


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

The app could also do with more info on temperament and venom potency etc.

An experienced keeper could easily get tempted into buying a pokie or Singapore blue from the enticing descriptions on there 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

True, certainly something we're going to add in the future. As we're way through new dataset, I'll have to wait until we're up to 150 before we revise database schema. Thanks



twistedvegan said:


> The app could also do with more info on temperament and venom potency etc.
> 
> An experienced keeper could easily get tempted into buying a pokie or Singapore blue from the enticing descriptions on there
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

MaximusMeridus said:


> Charming.. no threat intended, it was more a case of being nice to people who are giving their valuable time to make this hobby richer. This is a forum to discuss not defame. Genuine criticism would have been a bit more constructive instead of being so harsh, I don't see the point in being so hard when you could actually help make this a better product and list required features, we are only human.
> 
> Lets leave it there and blame the internet for losing this in translation. ok peace? and have a great time on sunday


 
I didnt defame - I was commenting that I had purchased the app and that I was disapointed as I found it too basic and complete. You took the decision to tell me that I was wrong, should be more patient, should have more respect etc etc.

You are of course correct, this is a forum for discussion and that must include the good and bad of any topic, my comments are relevant and true and I am not keen on being told or intimated that they are not. Your first response was basically telliing me to shut up and wait.

I dont think that anything I have said has been lost in translation, I do think that your response to customers isnt particularly professional or positive and instead of listening you have been defensive, verging on aggressive.

I do intend to have a good time on sunday, but that will not change my view that the app is poor and not good value at all


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

To all Tarantula enthusiasts, don't forget to attend the BTS show, we'll have a stand there to demo and listen to your experiences and feedback.

"The British Tarantula Society 28th Annual Exhibition"

Date: 19th May 2013 

Address: 
COSELEY SCHOOL
HENNE RD
COSELEY
WEST MIDLANDS
WV14 9JW

Look forward to seeing you there, will hopefully be the biggest show ever!


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

Couple of species I'd like to see included.

Grammostola Pulchripes
Euathlus sp red/blue

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, we are adding these tomorrow.

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
Acanthoscurria juruenicola
Acanthoscurria musculosa
Aphonopelma anax
Aphonopelma hentzi 
Augacephalus ezendami 
Avicularia diversipes
Avicularia geroldi
Brachypelma albiceps
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chilobrachys huahini
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
Cyriocosmus ritae
Encyocratella olivacea
Ephebopus rufescens
Ephebopus uatuman
Euathlus truculentus
Euathlus vulpinus
Eupalaestrus campestratus
Grammostola pulchripes
Idiothele mira
Lasiodora difficilis
Lasiodorides striatus
Lyrognathus crotalus
Megaphobema mesomelas
Megaphobema velvetosoma
Monocentropus balfouri
Nhandu carapoensis
Nhandu chromatus
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Nhandu tripepii
Pamphobeteus antinous
Pamphobeteus fortis
Pamphobeteus sp.3 Chicken Spider
Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
Pamphobeteus ornatus
Paraphysa scrofa
Phlogius crassipes
Phormictopus cancerides
Phormictopus platus 
Poecilotheria miranda
Poecilotheria smithi
Poecilotheria striata
Psalmopoeus reduncus
Selenocosmia arndsti
Sericopelma rubronitens
Sphaerobothria hoffmanni
Tapinauchenius plumipes
Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I know it's early days, but one thing I thought would be really useful for hobbyists was pictures of the spermathecae etc for checking identification from moults. Are there plans to add something like that to the species accounts? 

The idea of a flash card type info app is nice though, good luck with it.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

That is a very good idea, though cannot imagine what an enormous feet that would be for 100's of species. I can see us adding them as we get them but I'd prefer to release all in one go. We'll see, I'll pop on todo list and see how handle this.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

Can I request you add avicularia metallica to the list as well please. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got the android one and it's good.
Shame no E sp blue or E sp red.
The info on Singapore blue is wrong also.
There is G.rosa but no G.porteri so my red c.f and normal c.f are listed as one!
But I'm also looking forward to being able to back up my record's to pc or Mac.


----------



## JOHN_P (Apr 22, 2011)

I downloaded the app a couple of weeks ago and it is a very good app.

there's only 3 tarantulas from my collection that haven't been listed

Aphonopelma sp. "New RIVER"
Aphonopelma Moderatum
Euathlus sp. "RED"


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

MaximusMeridus said:


> Thanks, we are adding these tomorrow.
> 
> Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
> Acanthoscurria juruenicola
> ...


Have these been added as I dont seem to have them and my app is showing no pending updates


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

MaximusMeridus said:


> Thanks, we are adding these tomorrow.
> 
> Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
> Acanthoscurria juruenicola
> ...


Just wondering if anyone knows what is happening with updates - I havent had anything extra added to my version -


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

For all those waiting eagerly for the species update, unfortunately it has taken a bit longer than expected. Will post an update as soon as we are ready, will be days rather than weeks. Thanks for all your support so far!

You can keep up to date by going to our facebook page below.

https://www.facebook.com/www.itarantula.mobi


----------



## HustleBones (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool little app but it's a little pricey for it's current, 'unfinished' state. I know £2.69 (iirc) isn't a lot of money but for an app it is as I've downloaded countless 69p apps with tons and tons of content and constant updates.

Don't get me wrong it's a great little app and it's well put together and I'm looking forward to more updates.

A couple of things I think would be nice to add to it:
More T's which I know you're working on
A picture for 3 stages of a T's life. (sling, juvie and mature male/female) instead of just adults
More information on the respective T. Maybe including any information on their venom potency
Maybe some pictures of the respective T's habitat 

Just off the top of my head.

Like I said, don't take it as me bashing it as it's a great little app, just think it needs more content.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Hi there,

Great feedback, we are planning these, other than the last one, which is a super idea (I will add onto our to do list). We need to build the database wide before it is built deep. Our priority right now is 250 species then our focus will be on extending each entry. It will get there eventually and I am sure most will be happy but it will take a little time, so hang in there. 

Thanks for your support
Steve



HustleBones said:


> Cool little app but it's a little pricey for it's current, 'unfinished' state. I know £2.69 (iirc) isn't a lot of money but for an app it is as I've downloaded countless 69p apps with tons and tons of content and constant updates.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it's a great little app and it's well put together and I'm looking forward to more updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

One think that is majorly lacking in this app is a decent feeding/moulting log for my own tarantulas. Without that it's no more useful than wikipets.



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for your input.

Please suggest requested functionality in more detail.



twistedvegan said:


> One think that is majorly lacking in this app is a decent feeding/moulting log for my own tarantulas. Without that it's no more useful than wikipets.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

We love getting feedback from users and now have a long list of functionality to add to the apps over the next few months. Please kindly use the contact form below in future to submit suggestions to the developer. 

Feedback: http://www.itarantula.mobi/#contact

OR send a private message to our facebook page

Facebook: www.facebook.com/www.itarantula.mobi

Thank you


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

MaximusMeridus said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Please suggest requested functionality in more detail.


Have a look at the ff tarantula notes app. Your my tarantulas section is pitiful in comparison. I would love to be able to have something as useful as that built in to itarantula so I can link my tarantula logs with the species info in itarantula.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback, we will have a look at this although our main focus right now is on expanding the database both in width and depth. If you wish to submit further comments or feedback, please do so using the form to keep it all in one place.

We value all feedback. Thanks


----------



## twistedvegan (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks. That's the main feature that anyone who buys the app will be looking for, I use the other app every day as it's the only one on the market with those features but it's pretty clumsy and buggy compared to itarantula and the developer doesn't reply to bug reports. Would prefer to use itarantula for keeping track of my T's.

What I would love to see is all my tarantulas on one page with a small pic for each one and icons to show how long since the last feed/moult and whether it's in premoult. All the care info could be autofilled from the database and on a second level accessed by clicking the pic. That second level could also have sections for date born / purchased, sex, prey items etc.

Look forward to seeing how this app evolves. If you manage to to find away to make it look good and be user friendly you could then easily make a version for royal python breeders


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 27, 2009)

iTarantula App for the iPhone v1.15 is now live!

New
- Added 49 more species, now totalling 109 and growing every 2-3 weeks.
- Search by Author - The individual who first described the species
- Share a screenshot of your My Spiders List with your friends on Facebook
- Added Unknown Gender to My Spiders
- Added Inches/Ounces/Fahrenheit conversion
- Added Humidity
- Added Temperature
- Added Author
- Italicise Scientific Names
- Added Habitus - Terrestrial/Arboreal
- Added Longevity
- Added Care & Housing (to some species)
- Added Diet (to some species)

Bug Fixes
- Fixed feedback form
- Database errors
- Fixed scrolling Diary log entries if more than the screen
- Fixed spider info & detail section resizing

Download: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/itarantula/id630537015


----------

